# Astra Key Scratches & Deep Scratch Repair



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All!

Thought id share some of my work. These photos are from my old work's place and are of an Astra which had some of the worst key scratches id ever seen! whats more worrying was that most of them were on the rear door!  There is also quite a deep scratch on the top of the rear door, it wasnt perfect as you can still see it slightly but it was a big improvement.
The pictures were taken with my phone but there OK.

*Please do not attempt anything like this without prior teaching or previous experience.*

Scratches to Rear Door




Deep Scratch Top of Door


Drivers Door


To start with i used 2000 wet n dry to mark the areas and to remove top layer scratches.




Second I touched up the deeper scratches and left for about an hour




Then flattened off smooth with 2000wd




Finally, Buffed back up using G3 and a compound head and finished with 3M Machine Polish a polishing head.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

LMAO....that is f'ing amazing bud - I'd be weeelllll proud if I done anything like that (I just ain't got nuts THAT big to deal with wet & dry right now....maybe one day) :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

January Dave :thumb:

Waiting on a PM from the man himself


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

looks great :thumb: 

I need a spare panel would love to try this for my self


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

beardboy said:


> January Dave :thumb:
> 
> Waiting on a PM from the man himself


The problem is Mark, it's gonna be like giving me a Rotary - will I be able to put it down afterwards 

I think the neighbours are gonna be right - "you'll polish that back to the metal one day..." :lol:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol, thanks all! 
Yeh i was really proud of that. Black is the easiest colour to repair, silver being the worst!
I was only the valeter at that place(used car sales) but we had a bodyshop for a while elsewhere so i got a rough idea how to do it all, been using a rotary for about 7 months now.
Wet sanding isnt all that hard, just use a fine paper! You can take more off but you cant put it back on! i find 2000 wet n dry n good for most jobs. Just use plenty of water and only do a few passes at a time running diagonally accross the scratch before wiping dry to inspect the progress!!. Getting a spare panel is the best way to start if you cant get inside a bodyshop. Its definately worth learning!
Its also good for removing bird marks if an abrasive compound hasnt got the guts. Although sometimes they cant be repaired and need paint if it has eaten through the lacquer.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> The problem is Mark, it's gonna be like giving me a Rotary - will I be able to put it down afterwards
> 
> I think the neighbours are gonna be right - "you'll polish that back to the metal one day..." :lol:


:lol:

At least the actual paper itself is only 89p - not like £180 for the Makita! :lol:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

so THATS how you fix deep scratches. Didnt know how touch ups work ... so great post above.
excellent job !!!


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

great job ! 

do you have an idea about the thickness of lack removed with this operation?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dont know how much i took off as the company didnt have a paint gauge. wasnt to much though. just enuff to mark the area and then lightly over the touched up areas.


----------



## _Jimmer_ (Feb 12, 2006)

looks good to me,, couple of questions, as i need to sort my girlfreinds car at some point

what is G3, and compound head, perfect it a polishing head, sorry to sound dumb, but i'm lost to things like this lol

as for lack, couldn't you spray another layer over the area you worked on?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

G3 is quite a harsh compound(used to take tiny layers off a cars paint or revive wet sanded areas) and made by Farcela. Theres a whole different range depending on how abrasive you need to be. I use G3 as it is used in most body shops and this is were i learnt my skills, its just my prefered choice at the moment! Perfect it is made by 3M and used after the G3 to create a smooth swirl free finish. It is a machine polish basicly. 

Heads = pads used on polishers
A compound head is used with the G3. It is very firm so aids cutting. 
A Polishing head is used with the machine polish(perfect it) and is a much softer head to give a nice shine.

If you go through the lacquer its game over im afraid and you'll need to get it completey repainted you cannot just spray more lacquer over the top.

If you have never used a rotary polisher before, dont use harsh cutting products, keep it fine and use a soft heads, if possible try it on a scrap wing or bonnet first. This way you will less likely cause damage. Never keep the polisher in the same place as you could burn through the paint work.

i hope this helps.


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

hello, does this method also work on flat paint types?


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't completely understand the question, sorry.

flat paint as in a solid non metallic colour? 

yes of course, its not something id recommend without a fair amount of practice. As you are taking layers off the paint and there is a lot of risk involved if you don't know what your doing.


or flat paint as in no shine and dull looking?

If the paint is dull then a heavy compound will sort it out if your not up to wetsanding.
Bodyshops should flat the surface after painting though some sadly do not. leaving a poor dull and rough finish.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

excellent job there mate, that worked a treat!! definately something i will have to try out on a scrap wing.


----------

